# Win a Lemo 2 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/4/15)

GIVE AWAY TIME!!!




Head on over to our Facebook Page to enter:
www.facebook.com/sirvape 

Sir Vape is giving one lucky vaper a chance to win a Lemo 2. 

Okay so here are the rules: 
1) Like this post
2) Tell us why you loved the Lemo 1? (Never owned a Lemo? Well tell us why you would like one?) 
3) Lastly and very important, SHARE this post on your page.
Entries will be placed in our Magic Hat Software and winner will be drawn on Friday 1st May at 5:00pm. 

(For those that have already purchased one and have entered. Well if you win you have the option of having two or a voucher to the amount of R480 to spend online)

Good Luck!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/4/15)

This is so awesome! Pity i cant go on Facebook from work


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/4/15)

Good Luck to everyone entering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (28/4/15)

And done ￼

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (28/4/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (28/4/15)

DONE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (2/5/15)

And the winner is .....



Congrats Ashley!!

Please send us an email to craig@sirvape.co.za and we will get your Lemo 2 off to ya

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (2/5/15)

Congrats man awesome prize just proves I shouldn't answer competitions my name is not randomiser friendly 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)

Grats Ashley

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/5/15)

Congrats Ashley 
You gna love the lemo 2
Awesome givr away @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (2/5/15)

Thanks guys. Soo excited


----------



## Werner Beukes (5/5/15)

Will this work on a Maraxus Mod?


----------



## Sir Vape (5/5/15)

Werner Beukes said:


> Will this work on a Maraxus Mod?


 Hey Werner Lemo 2 has worked with all my mech mods so I can't see there being a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

